# Alright alright



## mavrik (Aug 8, 2003)

I keep eyeing this forum - I know I wanna!  

http://mavrik.dpcprints.com

Ok, it's in my siggy so that's the last time I'll put it here anywhere!


----------



## Tyjax (Aug 9, 2003)

Acck! On reviewing your body of work I dont beleive we should allow you to post here! My goodness. I really like your work. Alot. Color photography is not usually as appealing to me as B & W but I would purchase several of those. Very nice. Very Professional.


----------



## mavrik (Aug 9, 2003)

This post made my day!   

I'm semi-pro.  I do get money for my work, but not enough to keep me alive.  Thus I am a lawyer by trade.  :twisted: 

I have seen some of your works and I do believe I'm the one who should wonder if I'm capable of keeping up. 

Thanks again for the smile,
Mav


----------

